# How often do bucks check their scrapes?



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't find anything by searching. I'm sure this issue has been talked about alot, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas. I found 6 fairly new scrapes (ground had pretty fresh tracks in it and the dirt that was thrown back looked really fresh) the other day. After 6 days I havent seen any sign of where he may have cleaned them or checked them. Some of them do have leaves and debris in them and havent been cleaned out. I hope I didnt leave any of my scent around to spook him. I was really really careful not to touch the overhanging limbs or step too close to the scrape.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Think of it like this, why would a buck smell the ground when he can smell the real thing? Most scrapes are not worth hunting over. Most scrapes are merely emotional releases from bucks. Bucks tending does will make scrapes, and never return. So no mater what the books say, most scrapes are not worth the effort to hunt. When I stopped hunting over scrapes is when I started being successful.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Stanley said:


> Think of it like this, why would a buck smell the ground when he can smell the real thing? Most scrapes are not worth hunting over. Most scrapes are merely emotional releases from bucks. Bucks tending does will make scrapes, and never return. So no mater what the books say, most scrapes are not worth the effort to hunt. When I stopped hunting over scrapes is when I started being successful.


I shot my biggest buck on a scrape line. Took me a LOT of hours on stand to do it too. Probably could have killed him quicker catching him coming from his bedding area if I had access to that property. So I'd have to say that you are right for the most part.


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Stanley said:


> Think of it like this, why would a buck smell the ground when he can smell the real thing? Most scrapes are not worth hunting over. Most scrapes are merely emotional releases from bucks. Bucks tending does will make scrapes, and never return. So no mater what the books say, most scrapes are not worth the effort to hunt. When I stopped hunting over scrapes is when I started being successful.



Good point of view....never really thought of it that way....


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I have shot alot of bucks over scrapes. But it can be time consuming. Alot of scrapes dont get alot of attention after they are initially made, but some get hammered all the time. I now let my trailcam tell me what and when to hunt a particular scrape. You would be surprised as to how often a buck comes to a scrape and just makes a quick scent check without even tearing it up.
Best tool for learning about scrape activity is a trailcam.:wink:


----------



## TRMichels (Sep 26, 2006)

In 10 years of Scrape Research (checking up to 103 scrapes per year) I've found that some scrapes are only hit once, that some (often "traditional scrapes" [used at least three years in a row] that are used in "staging areas") may get hit up to 17 times (probably by several different bucks), and that they may get reworked as often as every day (again probably by different bucks) to as much as 7-10 days apart.

Bucks often make fewer new scrapes per week, but concentrate more on specific scrapes (the traditional scrapes mentioned above) in the 1-2 weeks prior to peak breeding, and then, once peak breeding begins, they often scrape very little; 'cause they are too busy with does.

Scraping may pick up again after the 1-3 weeks of peak breeding, when older bucks are still ready. But, these "post peak breeding" scrapes are often made by younger bucks that did very little scraping when the big boys where out, because the testosterone levels of the younger bucks have risen at this time (probably because the older bucks may not be out; they rest up or are too tired, or may be with does).

Look for traditional scrapes, in secure areas, that have been recently hit. 

God bless and good hunting, 

T.R.


----------

